# ## مركز نور الطبيعة ومنتجات جديدة للعناية بالرجل نرسلها له في اي مكان في المملكة



## عقد الماس (3 يناير 2012)

*01 يناير, 2012*

*## شنطة المظهر الجديد او نيولوك اطلبها الان من مركز نور الطبيعة بالسعر الجديد وكما عودناكم العناية الفائقة والنظافة والاهتمام الراقي لكل شاب ولكل شابة وللعريس والعروسة المتميزة اجعلي الطبيعة تظهر جمالك الطبيعي في ليلة العمر واجعليها اجمل ذكرى وفكري بجمالك بدون ماكياج فقط مع نور الطبيعة يمكنك ذلك اطلبيها الان متوفرة 24 ساعة جميع مايهم جمالك من شعرك الى كامل الجسم *



لان شنطة نيولوك شنطة تحتوي على افضل منتجات طبيعية للعناية والاهتمام والنظافة الشخصية بالطحالب والاعشاب الطبيعية
اطلبها الان بالسعر الجديد تصلك اينما كنت مليئة بمنتجات طبيعية تساعد على الظهور باروع مظهر تفتيح توحيد لون
ازالة كلف وسواد من سائر انحاء الجسم شعر قوي صحيي لامع براق وداعا للتساقط والفراغات والخشونة وداعا للسشوار
بياض محبب لسائر الجسم ركب بيضاء واماكن داكنة تصبح فاتحة حيوية في الخدود ازالة اثار حب الشباب اظهار جمالك الطبيعي بدون حاجة للمستحضرات التجميلية لاخفاء العيوب لانها تختفي مع افضل منتجات الطبيعة 
اتصل الان واحجز شنطتك 00966566710008 شنطة نيولوك شنطة للعروسة وشنطة للعريس وشنطة السيدة بعد الولادة
وشنطة السيدة المتميزة وشنطة الرجل الانيق وشنطة سندريلا للفتاة الحالمة فقط في منتجات نور الطبيعة اطلبوها الان 
الكميات متوفرة اتصال 24 ساعة 
منتجات نور الطبيعة الرائدة اول مركز في المملكة العربية السعودية للنظافة والاهتمام والعناية بالاعشاب والطحالب البحرية​

مرسلة بواسطة نور الطبيعة في 08:41 م 0 التعليقات 

إرسال بالبريد الإلكترونيكتابة مدونة حول هذه المشاركةالمشاركة في Twitterالمشاركة في Facebook 










*31 ديسمبر, 2011*

*## غسل يوم الجمعة او حمام العريس للرجال فقط من منتجات نور الطبيعة بجدة اهتممنا منذ البداية بالرجل لانه من اهم عملاؤنا نرسل اليه المنتجات الى المكان الذي يطلبه واشتهرنا بحمام يوم الجمعة او حمام العريس ودعوني اعرفكم بالمنتج اكثر *



## المنتج هو عبارة عن اربع عبوات مختلفة واحدة كبيرة هي قناع للجسم كامل من الاعشاب والطحالب البحرية التي تخلط مع الماء

وتوضع على الجسم كامل و للوجه عبوة اصغر ونفس الشيء وتترك خلطة الوجه وخلطة الجسم نصف ساعة مع التدليك باليد فقط حيث تساعد على تفتيح الجسم وصفاء لونه ونظافته

وشد الجلد وازالة التوتر والارهاق ونعومةوتوحيد لون الجسم ومساعدة الجسم على طرد السموم عن طريق زيادة العرق اثناء 

الاستحمام ومكوناته بالاضافة الى الطحالب التي نستوردها خصيصا من المانيا واسبانيا نجمع مع موروثاتنا من اعشابنا 

مع العكبر كمضاد للتاكسد حتى يحافظ على خلايا الجلد من اي حكة او التهاب ويصبح نظيفا لامعا طاهرا مع بذور الفواكه الاستوائية لاعطاء الجلد فيتامينات طبيعية من مصدرها الاساسي

العبوة الثالثة قناع الشعر من النخاع الجمل الاصلي الذي ينظف الشعر ويساعد على كثافته ويوضع على الشعر اثناء الاهتمام بالجلد ونظافته

العبوة الرابعة صابون سائل شاور جل من الاعشاب الطبيعية مع رائحة العود الطبيعية الخفيفة والمسك والعنبر للاغتسال به بعد الشطف من حمام الاعشاب 

حمام العريس او لكل رجل يريد ان يكون عريس العبوات تكفي 4 مرات استحمام متوفرة الان ب250 ريال اطلبها الان 

0566710008 نستقبل الاتصالات 24 ساعة الكميات متوفرة الان 

وللرجل المميز جدا يوجد خلطة العسل بالعكبر بالمكسرات وطلع النخيل وغذاء ملكات النحل المقوي للرجل والمراءة والذي ساعد كثير من السيدات على الانجاب بحول الله وقوته 

يمكنك الطلب 250 ريال ايضا 

اتصل الان نستقبل طلباتكم الان 0566710008

سدد الرسوم في البنك الاهلي السعودي ايبان sa75100000 رقم الحساب 12350319000107 وارسل في

رسالة معلومات الشحن واسمك وطلبك حتى نرسله لك​

مرسلة بواسطة نور الطبيعة في 04:57 م 0 التعليقات


----------

